

Obama crushing Clinton, online at least - k0mplex
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/04/11/stats-obama-still-winning-on-the-web/

======
jcl
Much as I like Obama, I can't help thinking that reporting these numbers is a
bad idea, because it gives them significance that they don't deserve. Online
activity is not a reliable indicator of popularity. It would be amazingly easy
for an unscrupulous person to rent out a little time on a bot net to get a
favorable ratio... even easier than it was in 1998, when Hank the Angry
Drunken Dwarf won People's Most Beautiful Person online contest.

~~~
caveman82
This article does seem to illustrate the priorities of the Obama-voting
demographic. The vast majority of Clinton's supporters simply don't spend
their time on facebook, blogs, digg, wikis and youtube.

They should do a poll similar to this outside of a local starbucks as well.
I'm sure that will be equally enlightening.

------
lsb
Didn't Howard Dean beat John Kerry in 2004 online?

